# Feedback for first real estate video



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 23, 2013)

Hello All,

Just looking for some feedback on an edit I just finished. 

Here it is 

Hampton Experts Bay House on Vimeo


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 23, 2013)

click on link below video and pass is rensselaer


----------



## Bruce Photography (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice soundtrack and I'm sure it is a great house. As far as feedback you requested:

Less time on the dock but the shot from the dock of the house was great but that was enough dock. I'd stage food with a table set at the outdoor table. Perhaps wider angle lens on the bedroom and perhaps a high angle on the room. If there was any way to show kitchen with appliances and countertops from a low angle but wide. I would also dial the outside exposure way, way down so the sky is Not so pasty white and the deck looked washed out as well as the house. Interior shots were well exposed. Perhaps a sunset scene with candles and hidden lighting to make the lightning dramatic at night. Again staging of the eating area - I got no feeling for where people would gather (living room, area, or where?). How about the front of the house? Just some thoughts - hope it helps.


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks for the feedback, I will certainly take all those in to consideration for the next one. I experimented with HDR Video and I think I still have some tweaking to do in order to get the best results. 

The front of the house isn't all that pretty so that was the reasoning for leaving it out. 

Thanks Again for the feedback !!


----------



## tonymontana277 (Apr 23, 2013)

Just a technical remark :

I noticed some stuttered motion (like"Saving Private Ryan”) in the video.

What shutter speed have you selected ?

Maybe, for a more natural looking motion, you should stop down your aperture and follow the 180° shutter rule:
1/50s for 24fps or 1/60s for 30fps.


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 23, 2013)

It was shot at 1/50th @ 24fps. I think it may have to do with HDR video. I don't think i'll be using that anymore for any outdoor shots as its not necessary. 

Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Basti187 (Apr 23, 2013)

Hey,

Well done for your first real estate video. I haven't done anything in that direction, but I make videos for a living after I graduate next month.
If you want some motion I wouldn't do it with a cheap stabilizer as you used I guess. Try and get a glidecam and a slider. Also I'm not a big fan of the HDR, just doesn't fit in with the rest. Maybe also try and do a few pull focuses around the house as the static shots don't work very well in my opinion, you could also take a picture and animate it sliding from left to right.
I would probably shoot this one stop overexposed to give it this bright positive look. 

I know I m being very critical, but that's how I look at it.
Hope this helps!


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 23, 2013)

Basti thank you very much for the feedback, I value everyone's input very much here on the forums.

I actually used a glidecam hd-4000 for the movement. Guess I need some practice. I used the slider at another property later that day, I'll be sure to share once its finished.

Since you do this for a living, what would you charge for something like that? FYI the video was shot in the Hamptons on long island. About a 50 mile commute for me.


----------



## Axilrod (Apr 24, 2013)

Looks pretty good overall, I'd definitely try and get the balance better on your steadicam, it looks like it's swinging a bit.


----------



## JasonATL (Apr 24, 2013)

Nicely done.

I've not shot real estate videos, but I did stay at a Holiday Inn... Seriously, I've bought and sold a lot of real estate, so my thoughts center around the selling/buying side in terms of what I'd want to see as a buyer and what I'd want to show as a seller.

As others have said, it needs some movement/interest, perhaps achieved from interesting angles, pulled focus, and something to give it life (I like the food and candles ideas). Since you can't go back and shoot, those are things to keep in mind for the next one.

For this one, I wonder if editing it a little differently might work better. It seemed to jump indoors and out without real motivation for doing so. I can see jumping outdoors after looking through a window, but it didn't seem to flow as is. I favor a more straight-forward approach, such as a "tour" or a one-room-at-a-time style. It doesn't have to be boring, but it seems to me that it should not jump around too much. Perhaps some motion on the stills of the pool table room and the bedroom at the beginning? The outdoors are a real selling point. This means that you should begin and end with the outdoors. Hook them with the best and leave them with a good taste in their mouth. The view of the outside back is impressive. Perhaps that motivates the movement from outside to inside. Then tour the inside and leave them with the walk down the deck and the view from the dock?

Just my thoughts. Nice work overall.


----------



## Jason Montalvo (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks a lot Jason, I already delivered the product to my client and they Loved it I know got 2 more houses in which they want the video's so I will be sure to take everyones advice on those. 

I'd also just like to say that these forums are such a great avenue for us to communicate give feedback on each others work, and also just admire the work of others. 

I will definitely share the others once I have completed them.


----------



## Cgdillan (Apr 25, 2013)

I would definitely practice your glidecam work. It's very wobbly back and forth. Maybe try to balance the glidecam more precisely and it will become easier to work with. Also you might want to consider a pan or slide on the static shots to keep it more interesting rather than halting the movement. Your exposure is nice and the colors look good. I like the sound track.

How to balance glide cam
How to PROPERLY balance Wieldy, Glidecam, Flycam, Laing, Wondlan, etc


----------

